# Asilf1127's Female IML Osta Rx log



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks to Heavy, I have the opportunity to log a cycle of Osta Rx for Ironmag Labs. This is my first log, and I will try and give as many details as possible. 
I am a mother of 3, and weighed 125lbs before I got pregnant. By the time I had my 3rd child, I was up to 215lbs. So the past 2 years I have really dedicated myself to making my body better than it was before I had kids. I started off by training a lot of cardio and doing a lot of high rep stuff. In the past couple of months, I have started going heavier and getting more into the bodybuilding side.
My current stats:
5'5" 135lbs
I haven't had my bf measured, but from comparing it to picture references online, I'd say im around 20-22%.
I take in about 1200-1500 calories a day, but I am going to increase that a little.
My plan for this cycle is to up my cardio to burn some fat, while at the same time putting on some lean muscle.
I will take 1 pill in the am and 1 pill in the pm for 45 days.
I started yesterday, so nothing to report yet. I did heavy bis and tris, and got some cardio in on the treadmill.
Today was a cardio day; I ran 3.5 miles at around an 8:30 pace.
The picture below shows where I was right after I had our last child and where I currently am now physique wise.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 8, 2014)

Subbed for osta gain results of females... and hot milfs.(as respectfully as possible)


----------



## need2lift (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice progress getting back down to 135! That is awesome.  Kill it


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

You look a lot lighter than 135 in that pic...


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 8, 2014)

nice shape...but be aware that looking nice does not equate to being healthy. to get both health and shape and to make it last  it has to be done naturally without any pill or medication. and it seems you are very dedicated so you dont need any pills.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

need2lift said:


> Nice progress getting back down to 135! That is awesome.  Kill it


Thank you!


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 8, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Stay out of people's threads if you're only going to try and spread your views.



Agreed, if you dont approve supplement use, dont read the supplement section. Simple as that.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> You look a lot lighter than 135 in that pic...


I might have been a little under 130 in this picture, but I have been lifting heavy and bulking since then. I've gained muscle, but my midsection became soft, so I'm hoping OSTA allows me to up my cardio to burn off the extra fat around my mid section, but retain my newly gained muscle.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

asilf1127 said:


> I'm hoping OSTA allows me to up my cardio to burn off the extra fat around my mid section, but retain my newly gained muscle.



OSTA should work great for your goals. Personally, I would look at reducing calories against going cardio overkill. But again that's me.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> OSTA should work great for your goals. Personally, I would look at reducing calories against going cardio overkill. But again that's me.


If I cut calories will that inhibit gains?


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought the goal was to keep the gains you have already made?


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> I thought the goal was to keep the gains you have already made?


I would like to continue building muscle...I use to be an avid runner until I realized that cardio was hindering my muscle growth, so I cut my cardio to light circuit training, but now that it's getting nice outside I'd like to start running again.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

Gaining new muscle and losing fat while on OSTA alone is probably unrealistic. I would choose one.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Gaining new muscle and losing fat while on OSTA alone is probably unrealistic. I would choose one.


Ok, I won't worry about gaining muscle then, just retaining the muscle I already have while upping my cardio... running is my stress reliever, but I don't want it to leave me with a flat butt... so I guess this will really put osta to the test.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

Think that's a good call. You should post pics of your butt progress -lol- Will check back in on your log and see how you're doing. Good luck.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 8, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Think that's a good call. You should post pics of your butt progress -lol- Will check back in on your log and see how you're doing. Good luck.


LOL... I somehow knew butt pictures were going to be requested.... we'll see what mattsilf says about that. Haha... thanks for the advice, I look forward to seeing what my end results will be


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 9, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> Think that's a good call. You should post pics of your butt progress -lol- Will check back in on your log and see how you're doing. Good luck.



Lol! I will be sure to post WRITTEN details of her booty progress haha


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 10, 2014)

Day 4 

Today is my 4th day of my Osta cycle. Nothing to report yet as far as weight or strength change. Not feeling any different yet, but I know its too early for that.
Yesterday I hit my legs hard:
6x squats     3x single leg dead lifts
3x leg press  3x single leg squats
3x extensions  one minute of jump squats
3x curls
half mile on the treadmill at 6.5 mph

I got about 1000 calories consisting of egg whites, cottage cheese, greek yogurt, protein bars, etc...VERY CLEAN

Today is an off day from the gym, but I got cardio in with a half hour run outside.

For those of you that have run the Osta before, how long did it take before you started seeing results?


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 12, 2014)

You're looking great already. I am in.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice!

Welcome to our world. A world of never ending goals to reach, and then setting new ones. A world where no one is happy being average...


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Heady and IronAddict!

Day 6

I've been feeling VERY hungry, all day long. I don't know if this is the Osta or if its a sign that my muscles are growing. Other than that, no real change in how I feel. I know this is a slow starter, so Im not expecting much yet.
I did back and shoulders yesterday:

3x barbell rows   3x dumbbell shrugs
3x pulldowns   3x front raises
3x dumbbell presses  3x cable rows
2x lateral raise burnouts 

Today was a cardio day, 2 mile run outdoors.

Calories have been between 1000-1200.

I haven't experienced the stomach discomfort that the others have, just really hungry and thirsty.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 15, 2014)

asilf1127 said:


> Thanks Heady and IronAddict!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am always hungry, so I cannot help you there. Do you feel like your are drying out. Being a women you would think the results might be more dramatic. I could be wrong though.


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 15, 2014)

DAY 9

Still very hungry.. I am weighing in 5 pounds heavier than when I started. Today I ran three miles and did three sets of squats, Monday I ran two miles, and yesterday was a rest day. My plan from here on out is heavy cardio with little weight training and a cleaner diet.  I have noticed that I am retaining muscle despite the large amount of cardio I have been doing... so far so good!


----------



## MissLynn (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm so glad to see that its not just me being hungry! Has me a bit nervous that I'll start adding on unwanted weight.  I'm curious to see where it takes you cardio wise since we are both opposite with cardio. We'll have 2 different views... My eyes will be on you!!!


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 16, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Nice!
> 
> Welcome to our world. A world of never ending goals to reach, and then setting new ones. A world where no one is happy being average...


Love me some magic mushSROOOOMSSS!


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 18, 2014)

Day 12

Wednesday~ 3 mile run, no weight training
Thursday~ 15 minutes of spinning, 15 minutes of running, light bi/tri workout; curls and dips
Friday (today) ~ I plan on running 3 miles and spinning for 15 minutes and doing a light back and shoulder workout
Muscle retention is great despite all of the cardio. Still hungry for cake and candy, LOL... but I've been a good girl. Wed&thurs I had a weird tingly sensation on the left side of my face...not sure if it was a side effect, but it freaked me out...other than that so far so good.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the log! Osta Rx is great for adding some LBM and reducing body fat when training and nutrition is dialed in. Have fun!


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 13
Saturday~ chest day.. 3 sets of flat bench, 3 sets of incline, 3 sets of butterflies.... 15 min. Of spinning, 1.5 mile run... still taking one in the a.m. and one in the p.m... ate clean today, and I feel great!! If you have any pills that will enhance my bust, I will be your guinea pig....LOL


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you for the log! Osta Rx is great for adding some LBM and reducing body fat when training and nutrition is dialed in. Have fun!



Thanks Heavy for helping my wife keep her nice round booty while upping the cardio! I owe you one!


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 19, 2014)

mattsilf said:


> Thanks Heavy for helping my wife keep her nice round booty while upping the cardio! I owe you one!


Some interesting info here, maybe you can tell if this study is right on or not:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2913771/


----------



## mattsilf (Apr 19, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Some interesting info here, maybe you can tell if this study is right on or not:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2913771/



Lol Heady, thats hard to research with 3 little ones running around! I havent shaved in a while and my stomach is a little soft from my bulk, so that isnt helping either hahaha


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm back...I'm not gonna lie Easter was a rough one!, with three kids you can imagine all of the candy they got from their grandparents, sooo I started a detox on Monday, I am still taking one capsule of osta in the a.m. and another in the p.m. 
Monday~ started detox....off day
Tuesday~ Day two of detox. Ran two miles, bis and tris/ nine sets of curls and nine sets of tricep dips.
Wednesday~(today) day three of detox... I plan on running three miles, and doing legs.
Other than the constant hunger everything is ay o.k. ;-)


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 24, 2014)

Day 18
With a combo of the cardio and detox I have been doing I lost 7 pounds!.. that puts me two pounds lighter than when I started osta!, I couldn't be happier, and I love the muscle definition I am starting to see


----------



## asilf1127 (Apr 26, 2014)

Day 20

Yesterday~ I ran 2.5 Miles, and did back and shoulders; 3 sets of seated rows, 3 sets of shrugs, 6 sets of pull downs, 3 sets of over head press, 3 sets of front raises, and a burn out set of lateral raises... This was my last day of detox, I weighed In at 131 pounds... 4 pounds lighter than when I started Osta!!

Today~ I ran 1 mile and did 20 minutes of spinning.... today was Chest; 3 sets on the flat bench, 3 sets on incline, 3 sets of flies... I am still taking 1 capsule in the a.m. and another in the p.m. any side effects that I was experiencing have subsided, and I am leaning out and retaining muscle beautifully as I was hoping I would do... THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## asilf1127 (May 11, 2014)

Week 5... so I'm pretty close to the end of my cycle, and the results are mostly positive; I retained muscle, as well as gained muscle, the only downside was the constant craving for sweets.... I am back up to 137, this could be a result of muscle gain, or the feeling of constant munchies... either way this product was ok. Thank you for the opportunity to test it out and share my results!


----------

